# The growing Chinese Automobile Industry.



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

in actual car quality, many makes are very similar in quality. Our perception of quality tends to be more about who buys them, and how that set of buyers take care of their cars. Example being, drivers of Chevy and Ford trucks buy a lot of them and are very rough on them. More young people buy chevy's. More middle class buy cars such as Honda Accord's and Buicks. That's why you end up with Buick's and Cadillac rating as high as BMW and Honda's in quality studies and survey's, yet they are both GM vehicles just like the chevy's that have a bad reputation. Perception = reality a lot of the time.


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Looks like a Toyota Supra.


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

为什么贴外国品牌车？
Some cars in hzkiller's pictures are not Chinese cars, they are produced by JVs set up between Chinese companies and foreign companies, that's why you see some resemblance.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

*Geely FC-1 off line on April 8 as "Geely Tiger"*

〖 http://english.qiche.com.cn 2006/03/06 15:15〗

"Geely FC-1 may be named Geely Tiger, but certainly not LUHU (land-rover)," said Geely chairman LI Shufu.

The trademark "Land-rover" originally belongs to Rover Britain. As Rover has been pruchased by Nanjin Automobile Group Corporation (NAC), Geely won't use the name LUHU (Land-rover) for the moment." explained Liu Jian, Manager of Geely Public Affairs.
　　
According to information from Trademark Office under the State Administration for Industry and Commerce, "Land-rover(LUHU)" was applied for trademark registration on November 10, 1999 by Geely for the following products: Motorcycle, automobile, etc. The mark was officially registered on March 7, 2001. For the reason, all vehicles imported from Rover Britain must be renamed as "LUHU".

It is said that "Geely Tiger" will get off line on April 8. The car is equiped with 1.8L engine, considered as Geely's symbol model to develop mid-class car market.

(By Sam, China Auto News)


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Magazine story on Chery M14 convertible


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Brilliance Auto-Zhonghua M1 "Zunchi"


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Brilliance Auto-Zhonghua M2 "Junjie"


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice. Does anybody know if the M14 Coupe is coming to USA?


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua (Apr 15, 2006)

I heard this project has been delayed to the begining of 2008,not planned 2007.there will be three cars arrive the states,one SUV,one mid-size sedan and one sporty car.I plan to get the SUV,it looks pretty cool.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

shadyunltd said:


> Kick US cars? I don't think so. You can't go on from sh*t to sold-out brand in 5 years. Even the Japanese, who had a great auto history and pride before taking on the US Market, didn't hit it off before the 1990s (10-20 years min.).
> 
> The Chinese brainwashed you man.
> 
> ...


Well US cars are crap period! Besides Canada or USA American cars are hardly doing well overseas. They got kicked by the Japanese and now Koreans are gaining ground, sooner or later the Chinese will do the same, and the last thing the US car manufacturers need are cheap priced cars from China. Cheverolet highest selling brand? Lolz! In the GM group perhaps but GM is loosing BILLIONS of dollars annually, factory closings, and job cuts and still continue to loose markets share..yah something to look forward and be proud of huh? The point is if they design better cars and make automobiles people want they wouldn't be as they're now which is in deep shit.

As I've mentioned before many fail to realize that Chinese automobile companies are at its infant stage and they already make cars that are only a few years behind major car makers. At this speed Chinese car manufacturers can do what the Koreans and Japanese did but in a shorter time frame. Don't forget the Chinese already export their cars to 117 countries. The US market is perhaps the last major one they haven't enter yet but its the most important and I'm sure Chinese companies will tread carefully.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

GM is doing well in China, but none of their cars are American, they carry Chevrolet and Buick badges but are actually Daewoo.


----------



## huaxia-zhonghua (Apr 15, 2006)

Sen said:


> GM is doing well in China, but none of their cars are American, they carry Chevrolet and Buick badges but are actually Daewoo.


not exactly,regal series are pure buick,they are redesigned buicks by patac.other cars are originally from GMDAT


----------



## shadyunltd (May 1, 2006)

zergcerebrates said:


> Well US cars are crap period! Besides Canada or USA American cars are hardly doing well overseas. They got kicked by the Japanese and now Koreans are gaining ground, sooner or later the Chinese will do the same, and the last thing the US car manufacturers need are cheap priced cars from China. Cheverolet highest selling brand? Lolz! In the GM group perhaps but GM is loosing BILLIONS of dollars annually, factory closings, and job cuts and still continue to loose markets share..yah something to look forward and be proud of huh? The point is if they design better cars and make automobiles people want they wouldn't be as they're now which is in deep shit.
> 
> As I've mentioned before many fail to realize that Chinese automobile companies are at its infant stage and they already make cars that are only a few years behind major car makers. At this speed Chinese car manufacturers can do what the Koreans and Japanese did but in a shorter time frame. Don't forget the Chinese already export their cars to 117 countries. The US market is perhaps the last major one they haven't enter yet but its the most important and I'm sure Chinese companies will tread carefully.


You don't have an ounce of credibility.

*WIKIPEDIA *



> It is the highest selling GM marque. In the North American market in 2005, Chevrolet outsold its main American rival, Ford, for the first time in 19 years, *making it once again the top-selling marque in the United States.*



*
Also, GM only good in the USA??*



> Chevrolet sales in Asia Pacific, the industry’s second-largest region, grew 62 percent compared with year-ago levels. The brand’s performance dramatically outpaced the region’s industry growth rate of 9 percent. Chevrolet sales in China (up 180 percent) and India (up 19.3 percent) powered much of this growth. n Latin America – a traditional Chevrolet stronghold – sales grew 27.4 percent compared with the same period a year ago and compared to an industry growth rate of 19 percent. Chevrolet’s sales performance in Argentina (up 18 percent), Brazil (up 26.8 percent) and Venezuela (up 57 percent) accounted for most of this growth.
> 
> Chevrolet sales in Europe also contributed to the brand’s solid first-quarter results, growing 8.1 percent compared with regional growth of 4.5 percent. Chevrolet sales in Russia grew 23 percent over the same period last year.
> 
> ...


I acknowledge that GM has gone through some rough time recently, but since the agreements about Delphi and Co. were reached, the company is doing better.

*Also, GM is back in the "green zone" if you READ CAREFULLY*



> General Motors Corp. today reported better-than-expected quarterly results after cutting jobs and improving sales of its highly-profitable SUVs, but still was dragged down in the May-June period by huge restructuring costs.
> The world's largest automaker posted a *quarterly loss of $3.2 billion*, or a $5.62-per share, compared with a loss of $987 million, or $1.75 per share, a year ago in the same period.
> *GM was overwhelmed by $4.3 billion in one-time charges*, the bulk of which was related to a sweeping buyout and early retirement plan that will eliminate nearly 35,000 hourly jobs by the end of the year.
> *Excluding the charges, GM scored a profit of $1.2 billion on an operating basis, or $2.03 per share, on record revenue of $54.4 billion. *
> ...


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

我重申坚决不看好奇瑞！！


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

^^
有病


----------



## google_abcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Sen said:


> what happens when Chery QQ collides with Benz... :bash:


Nice...$6,000 car vs $60,000 car


----------



## shadyunltd (May 1, 2006)

hzkiller said:


> 我重申坚决不看好奇瑞！！


My post showed that the prick was totally wrong.


----------



## liliib (Jul 25, 2006)

Global sales by region,2005 
......... ......... ......... Total ......... rate(%)

U.S.A................17,533,485.......... 1.0%
Japan ................ 5,869,821 ........ 0.3%
P.R. of China ........5,496,882......... 9.3%
Germany.............. 3,614,898......... 1.8%
United Kingdom ..... 2,825,687 ........ –4.4%
France .................2,548,185 ........ 3.0%
Italy ....................2,501,497 ..........–1.1%
Canada................ 2,031,470 ............5.9%
Spain................... 1,958,983 ............3.5%
Russia................. 1,752,331 ............3.8%
Brazil ................... 1,711,260 ............5.2%
India ................... 1,428,601......... .... 5.3%
Korea, South........ 1,171,666 ............ 5.0%
Africa ..................1,135,784 ......... .... 13.7%
Mexico ................ 1,131,768................3.3%
Australia ............. 986,818 ................ 3.3%

source:http://www.autonews.com/assets/PDF/CA7172616.PDF


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

奇瑞 是官商勾结的典型例子 迟早要倒闭的 ！靠安徽地方政治施压获得廉价钢材等材料 永远不能有长久的生命力 这种要政治力维持的企业 没有生存的意义！！
这种企业是完全没有创新能力 和 创新欲望的


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

HEHE M14只是展览用车 奇瑞根本没能力把他推出市场的 吉利 长安 中华的展览用车 比这个M14炫多了


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

盲目的支持所谓民族品牌 只能让国人最后受到更大的伤害 奇瑞一天到晚打着所谓的民族品牌 请问它在创新方面做的怎么样呢 从西班牙淘汰车种到现在复制日本车 我真觉得它很可耻哦 在国外还一天到晚吆喝中国第一品牌 骗取外国人的信任 只可惜到最后会让更多老外多中国工业的失望！！
*奇瑞发家 没什么秘密 用纳税人的钱 高价买来国外淘汰的流水线 就连所谓的自主发动机也是外国人设计知道的淘汰产品 再靠政治力获取低价材料 靠商业间谍获取国外厂家的外观设计！* 我真不知道 奇瑞如此欺骗消费者 还能到哪一天


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

所谓自主发动机整个生产线和设备从德国，意大利搬来 AVL设计-- 核心在哪里？


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

Chery Is Bad Car!!!!


----------

